# Filling the gaps with swarms



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there anybody out there who maintains the number of his tf hives without filling the gaps with catched swarms or without expanding his apiaries with those ?

I only recall Juhani Lunden. What about the US?

But I would like to know if it´s possible to have a local adapted mutt bee yard breeding your own stock as a hobbyist.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, it is possible to do both--a backyard hobby and breeding tf local mutt bees without using any catch swarms. I have been doing it for the last
5 year without using any swarms to expand my apiary. What you do is to keep on making drawn comb and split the strong hives into nucs with mated local mutt queens. Feed them well and keep on growing!


----------

